# SOFIA | Ancient Cultural & Communicational Complex Serdica



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some updates from today


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

So they're building a cover over the ruins? Will people be able to walk and view the ruins underneath? Doesn't look like there's much space between the ground and the roof..

Nice project nevertheless! 










Nm, seems to be plenty of space.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

^^

Correct. The overall majority of the area will be covered. The whole area will become a walking through archaeological zone.

The question about the space between the ground and the roof was also raised in the Bulgarian section, but as you can see in the pictures bellow, they will be plenty of space.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

ivojekov said:


> Разкопките пред ЦУМ от събота:


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Source: Capital.bg


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

photos taken by i.meh


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Two pictures of one of the Roman mosaics found on the site


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

and two pictures from the exterior excavations.



bg_pop said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

ivojekov said:


> Малко снимки от разкопките и околното пространство


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

ivojekov said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

FloatingShift said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

They have already started installing the footbridges within the complex




























some more pictures


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

GogoSabev said:


>





Dragger said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Facebook profile of BulBank


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The opening of the Serdica II metro station (under the remains of Ulpia-Serdica) was made official on 31/08/2012.

The Metropolitan Administration made an exposition with the remains.






















































































































Pictures by: Sergey Antonov

http://offnews.bg/index.php/96531/6-mln-lv-za-antikite-v-nova-spirka-na-metroto-snimki


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that! Amazing!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for your interest guys :cheers:

2 days ago the archaeological excavations restarted on the Western gate of Serdica (the area identified as 7 on the map) The mayor visited the site and proposed to create a park on this plot of land that will integrate the remains.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

We got a couple of updated renders of what the area will look like


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Rumex said:


> Малко снимки от днес:





Rumex said:


>


...


----------



## seuthesIII (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone recently went to the Western gate of Serdica. This year the digs will cover more of the area so it should be very interesting ;p


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

seuthesIII said:


> Anyone recently went to the Western gate of Serdica. This year the digs will cover more of the area so it should be very interesting ;p


These pictures are from today.



Rumex said:


> Западната порта на Сердика:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

ISTINA VODA DUBOKA said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Recently, Prof. Vesselina Vatchkova publsihed the following book "Serdica is My Rome". The term was coined by Emperor Constantine the Great who was born in the nearby city of Naissus (Nish). Serdica was his residence for a while and among the four cities he considered for his new capital. The pictures bellow are visualizations of how the city might have looked at that time. His palace is said to be beneath the parking of Hotel Sheraton, the good news is that the Sofia municipality has shown interest in continuing the digs on that plot within the upcoming years kay:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some pictures of the St. Sophia Church and its catacombs, which are currently being turned into a museum.
































































http://www.webcafe.bg/id_1094005237_Edno_ot_imenata_na_Isus


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Newly discovered Roman mosaic discovered at the Western Gate


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

An overview of the Western gate


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

by Stardust from 4coolpics.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some of the major archaeological remains have been covered for the winter



D.Iv said:


>


----------



## seuthesIII (Aug 18, 2008)

Тодор Чобанов за разкопките при Западната порта на Сердика:
http://tv7.bg/news/society/9555782.html


----------



## seuthesIII (Aug 18, 2008)

*Под София лежи базилика на Константин Велики
*
http://sofia.dir.bg/news.php?id=12597716


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Тhe remains of the Western Gate - October 2012


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The Sofia Municipality opened today a website that makes a overview of the city's archaeological past. It is only in Bulgarian for now, but you can enjoy the pictures.

:cheers:










http://sofiamuseum.bg/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

A little overview about Serdica and Emperor Constantine's quarters in the city (with English subtitles)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some fresh updates from the area. Nothing much has moved since last update. The remains are covered until the summer, when the conservation will continue.



Turnovec said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Turnovec said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Turnovec said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The situation around the Western Gate



edox_ said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Part of the Museum under the St. Sophia Basilica



gogo3o said:


> Музеят под св. София
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

